# Got $2425.00?



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Check out this article on reefbuilders.com. Wonder who will be the first in the forum to pick up some of these bad boys lol 

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/09/25/record-2425-2polyp-palythoa-frag-reminds-zp-collectors-business/


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow. honestly, unless one is looking at these two with a microscope like in the photos, when looking at the tank from a viewing distance, they won't make a distinct impression versus any of the other variety of colourful palys or zoas. but like wine, I'm glad there are people looking for these! 

and I should get back to work LMAO


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I think they are beautiful but not worth all that, ridiculous..


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

The look cool, but I wonder how they look like from far. They do look like space theme. Although, they look weird, like a 2D drawing glued on top. 

I remember a few years ago newly discovered fw shrimps were going for $800 a piece.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"Oh crap!! I just sold a whole colony of that one on the left for $60!!!!" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> "Oh crap!! I just sold a whole colony of that one on the left for $60!!!!"


Lol if only you were that lucky!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You crazy shrimp people are willing to pay thousands of dollars for shrimp with crazy names!!!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

nice business if you can get it


----------

